# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Waterjet

## Marc

To me metalwork is either cutting, welding, grinding, forging, bending and other manipulation of steel or aluminium with conventional tools, be them hand tools or power tools, mains electric or air driven. 
Yes some battery driven are starting to be more than a toy and almost as useful as they are for wood work or building.  
There are however machines that combine the magic of a computer with the precision of a table that allows for a tool to be pushed around a predetermined path to achieve what by hand, would take a long time. 
CNC tables have been around for a long time, be it mechanical, plasma and even laser, but one machine that fascinates me for it's versatility is the waterjet.
They are heavy industrial machines and outside the scope of hobby, unless your hobby makes money to pay for it. I want to share this video that explains in detail how they work and what they do, in case you are interested as I am. 
I hope you like it.  :Smilie:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yV-uJHla58

----------


## cyclic

Glegg Manufacturing, Brendale in Qld installed one more than 20 years ago. 
Not much they can't do with it with all types of metals.

----------

